# Capstone Learning Associates



## CashmereEngineer (Feb 23, 2014)

Has anyone used the Capstone Learning Associates online FE exam prep training?

They have a FREE Engineering Econ module that is great. But, if someone has take their other courses please comment. From what I have seen so far the free course on this website is comprehensive and easy to follow. So far I have enjoyed Capstone more than Justin Dickmeyer's website. However, Justin's website comes with wonderful user support, a better price, and is backed up by a large fan base.

I would like to see testimonials before buying from Capstone.


----------

